# wie kann ich auf meinen pc zugreifen?



## Xzarus (27. Januar 2003)

Wie kann ich per FTP auf meinen PC zugreifen?!
Ich will (sofern anders möglich) keinen Server aus meinem PC machen, ich möchte nur ermöglichen, dass ich von irgendtwo anders auf die daten meines PCs zugreifen kann (sofern dieser selbstverständlich auch im Internet ist)...

wie geht das? (hoffentlich unkompliziert  )

danke schonmal 
xzarus


----------



## edi (27. Januar 2003)

ftp steht für file transfer protocoll
d.h. du kannst nur mit daten rumspielen (senden - empfangen)

dein pc mit ftp zu steuern wird daher etwas schwierig...

kannst du deine frage bitte bisschen präzisiern =)


cheers
***edi


----------



## Xzarus (27. Januar 2003)

naja... ich möchte meinen PC nicht dazu nutzen, eine Internetseite zu betreiben, sondern...

z.B. wenn ich irgentwo bin  und möchte irgenteine Datei von meinem PC haben (gehen wir davon aus, der is im Internet), wie komme ich dann ran?

Also wie kann ich Dateien von meinem PC "downloaden"???

(hoffentlich "präzieser" )


----------



## edi (27. Januar 2003)

ja k 
is verständlich genug (sry)

dafür musst nen ftp server aufmachen 
dafür gibts genug progs im inet (zb g6Ftp oder serv-u)


cheers
***edi


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. Januar 2003)

Bitte  .

Über die Remote-Abfrage des heimischen PCs via DynDNS-Diensten gibt's genug Themen.

/closed


----------

